# Spaziergang



## Limnos (31. Dez. 2013)

Das ungewöhnlich milde Winterwetter (bisher) hat mich zu einem Spaziergang zu Beginn der Dämmerung verlockt.


----------



## Ls650tine (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Spaziergang*

Wir waren gestern auch noch ein paar Stunden an der frischen Luft. Allerdings hatten wir nur ein paar Grad über 0.  Dafür war "die blaue Stunde" eindrucksvoll.

Wünsche allen ein gutes neues Jahr, LG, Martina


----------



## Christopher (11. Aug. 2014)

Spaziergang  am Hafen in Leer.


----------



## Ls650tine (25. Dez. 2015)

Spaziergang 24.12.2015 Morgens auf den Fildern, da wo das Kraut her kommt


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Dez. 2015)

Limnos schrieb:


> Das ungewöhnlich milde Winterwetter (bisher) hat mich zu einem Spaziergang zu Beginn der Dämmerung verlockt.


Ja wohnst ja nicht weit weg von mir das ist doch kein Winter Wetter


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Dez. 2015)




----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Dez. 2015)

... gestern Nachmittag schien mal zeitweilig die Sonne... und ein Gang mit den Hunden war eh' fällig..


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Dez. 2015)

suppi


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2015)

da streiten sich 2 ums Futter (Taube?)

       

Falke + Sperber ?


----------



## pema (31. Dez. 2015)

Tolle Fotos Mitch.
petra


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2015)

Danke, hatte mal wieder "zufällig" die Knipse dabei. 
leider waren die 2 zu weit weg um wirklich genau sagen zu können wer wer ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Heute Nachmittag, Sonne bei 8° C


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

Wir machten gerade einen kleinen Winterspaziergang entlang des Mains. Der Eisbrecher war schon mehrmals im Einsatz um die Fahrrinne für die Frachtschiffe freizuhalten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir das zuletzt vor 9 Jahren.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Okt. 2017)

Gestern am Morgen beim Spaziergang am Main.


----------



## Limnos (3. Okt. 2017)

Ich möchte euch auch einen Spaziergang vorstellen, den ich letzte Woche im Chiemgau bei Bad Endorf gemacht habe. Dort ist die Eggstätt-Hemhofer Seenplatte, Seen, die aus Toteis der Eiszeit entstanden sind.

                   

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,

letzten Sonntag konnte ich am Main einige Nilgänse ablichten. Nilgänse tauchten bei uns vor ca, 20 Jahren erstmals auf. Mittlerweile schätze ich den Bestand bei uns auf 25 - 30 Stück. Auch Graugänse gibt es seit einigen Jahren wieder.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Jan. 2018)

Heute war es endlich wieder mal trocken, und man konnte etwas raus.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Jan. 2018)

Bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad und untergehender Sonne sind heute diese Bilder entstanden:


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
Euch allen auch von mir noch nachträglich ein "Gesundes Neues". Das sind ja tolle Aufnahmen. Das Wetter bei uns ist nicht viel anders, hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2018)

Bei 13°C und Sonnenschein musste ich heute einfach raus.


----------



## Limnos (6. März 2018)

Zur Zeit lassen sich neben dem __ Graureiher auch wieder Silberreiher blicken. Die folgenden Bilder machte ich während der großen Kälte, die mich aber nicht von Spaziergängen abhalten konnte.

           


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

heute Morgen war das schönste Wetter für einen Spaziergang. Die Felder sind abgeerntet und das Laub hat sich wunderbar verfärbt.

       
        

Ich bevorzuge zwar den Sommer, aber auch der Herbst hat was zu bieten.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Okt. 2018)

War beim herrlichstem Herbstwetter spazieren, hier einige herbstliche Fotos.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Aug. 2019)

Die Bilder stammen von mehreren Spaziergängen in diesem Jahr.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. März 2020)

Vom letzten Sonntag!


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

habe gestern früh um 7°° einen kleinen Spaziergang am Main gemacht, gestern war anscheinend Gänsetag. Habe Graugänse, Nilgänse und Kanadagänse gesehen.

              

unser aller Freund war auch vertreten.


----------



## Limnos (6. Apr. 2020)

Der Angreifer ist m.E. ein Falke, wahrscheinlich ein Turmfalke, aber sein Angriffsmodus im 3. Bild erinnert auch an den Wanderfalken. Hier stört mich aber das Größenverhältnis. aber vielleicht ist es das um ein Drittel kleinere ♂. Den anderen Vogel halte ich für eine Nebelkrähe. Bei uns spielt sich des häufigeren das Umgekehrte ab: Krähenpaare versuchen Bussarde zu vertreiben!

PS. Sorry, irrtümlich habe ich etwas länger zurückliegendes kommentiert!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2020)

Hi Roland,

div. "Zottelviecher" waren mir am Samstag beim ca. 30km "Spaziergang" auch einig übern weg gelaufen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ls650tine (9. Jan. 2021)

Wir waren heute im Siebenmühlental ein bisschen laufen. Glühwein gab es leider nicht, da die Mühle "natürlich" den Biergarten nicht in Betrieb hatte   Kalt genug wäre es ja gewesen 
Dafür gab es die neue Generation von Algen zu sehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2021)

Wann zeigst du die anderen 6 Mühlen?


----------



## Ls650tine (9. Jan. 2021)

Mal sehen - das Tal ist recht lang  Lustigerweise sind es 11 Mühlen... Die meisten davon mit Wirtschaft, in 2 werden (wurden) sogar regelmäßig Theaterstücke aufgeführt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Jan. 2021)

ich werde wohl noch bis Ende März warten müssen bis es mit meinem "Langstreckenspaziergang" wieder weitergeht. War letztes Jahr leider auch net wie geplant bis Trier gekommen sondern mußte wegen dem beginnenden Shitwetter im Oktober in Löf an der Mosel die deutsche Etappe auf dem Jakobsweg stoppen. Mal schauen ob Mann dann bis Ostern/Pfingsten  noch Perl/Schengen kommt um dann den nächsten großen fast 600km Abschnitt, von Perl/Schengen bis le Puy im Sommerurlaub per Rad zurüchzulegen

letztes Jahr auf Etappe 6 zwischen Balduinstein und Obernhof  hatte ich auch so einen sonderbaren Hinweis

Aussichtspunkt Vierseenblick, zu sehen war aber kein einziger weil es im ganzen Umfeld an der Lahn, geschweige auf den Lahnhöhen keinen einzigen See gibt

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2021)

Ich war am Freitag und gestern auch etwas unterwegs, freitags war es sehr neblig aber am Samstag kam dann die Sonne durch.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Roland,
kannst du mir bitte die Stämme von dem einen Foto für meinen Zaun vorbei bringen?
Gerne auch schon geschält.
Danke und Grüße
Silvio


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2021)

Geht klar   soll ich sie auch gleich anspitzen?


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Jan. 2021)

Das wär furchtbar nett!


----------



## troll20 (10. Jan. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Geht klar   soll ich sie auch gleich anspitzen?


Stand bei dir nicht noch so eine Katapult- Armbrust oder wie das dingens heißt.
Da kannst du sie ja fast rüber schießen. Aber denk dran ab und an geht auch ein Flieger von Schönefeld


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2021)

Corona-Save und Winter...

    
Daheim und am Thüringer Rennsteig (Warenauslieferung beim Kunden)  

Jetzt am WE konnten wir sogar daheim mal den Schlitten hinter den Traktor spannen - bei uns ein 10-Jahres Ereignis.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Jan. 2021)

Hi Joachim,

den Rennsteig muß ich und Senior dieses Jahr auch noch fertiglaufen (oder radeln)

sind zum Glück von Neuhaus am Rennweg bis Blankenstein net mehr viel an km

MfG Frank


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2021)

Ich kenn den sonst nur noch aus Kindheitstagen und Ferienlagern. Das letztens war nur Ersatzteile ausliefern und fix paar Fotos machen und Einhaltung der Auflagen.

Für uns Flachländler ist ja sonst schon ne Autobahnbrücke n Berg.


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2021)

Joachim schrieb:


> Jetzt am WE konnten wir sogar daheim mal den Schlitten hinter den Traktor spannen - bei uns ein 10-Jahres Ereignis


Und dann auch noch die Frau verlieren 
Hauptsache es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## Ls650tine (30. Jan. 2021)

Wieder unterwegs im Siebenmühlental         
Hi Frank, weißt Du zufällig was für ein Gras das ist?

LG Tine


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch die Frau verlieren
> Hauptsache es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht


Hat es.... allen Beteiligten. Nur der Schlitten hat ein wenig beim Sturz gelitten.   

Aber ich konnte ein paar schöne Fotos machen (Gleiches Motiv, aber mit der richtigen Kamera- hab die Bilder aber leider nicht auf dem Handy).
 Die sind vorrangig für den nächsten Treckerkalender. 
  
Apropos...
Falls noch wer einen Kalender mit DDR Technik haben möchte. Ein paar wenige haben wir noch zu verkaufen.


----------



## Kuni99 (31. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Tine,

ich übernehme die Grasbestimmung für Frank, der mit Gräsern etwas auf Kriegsfuß steht. Aufgrund der Größe, des horstigen Wuchses und des Vorkommens in einem Bachtal tippe ich auf die Riesensegge (Carex pendula). Eine Segge ist es auf jeden Fall, am besten lassen sich die zahlreichen Arten im fruchtenden Zustand unterscheiden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## axel120470 (31. Jan. 2021)

Heute nochmal unterwegs in den heimischen Wäldern bei frostigen Temperaturen.
                
Die Maulwürfe brauchen glaube ich nen Taucheranzug lol

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Die Maulwürfe brauchen glaube ich nen Taucheranzug


Da sag noch mal einer: mit Wasser in den Gängen kann man sie vertreiben.
Die haben da unten bestimmt ne Wellnessoase mit Dampfsauna und so am laufen.


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Die Maulwürfe brauchen glaube ich nen Taucheranzug



Maulwürfe sind und bleiben die absoluten Tunnel Bauer. 
Be- und Entlüftung füren immer zu der selben Temperatur in ihrem System.
Es spielt keine Rolle ob nun Winter oder Sommer ist.


----------



## axel120470 (9. Feb. 2021)

War heute mal wieder etwas länger unterwegs und habe mit dem Handy mal ein paar Winterimpressionen eingefangen
              
Unser Dorf Lehrgarten
                
Kurz vor der Ankunft zu Hause - ist doch spät geworden.
      
Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## axel120470 (13. Feb. 2021)

Und noch ein paar schön Wetter Bilder von heute
             
Und hier noch ein Blick auf mein Dorf.Mitte vorne am Dorfrand bin ich zu Hause
 

Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## DbSam (13. Feb. 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> .Mitte vorne am Dorfrand bin ich zu Hause


Ich sehe es.
... und die kleine Handtasche steht anscheinend ordentlich in der Garage.

VG Carsten

PS:
Zum Glück steht mein Auto nicht vor Deinem Grundstück, sonst hätte ich mich irgendwie arg gewundert. lol


----------



## axel120470 (14. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Zum Glück steht mein Auto nicht vor Deinem Grundstück, sonst hätte ich mich irgendwie arg gewundert. lol



Mich auch. Du kommst doch bei den winterlichen Verhältnissen gar nicht aus Deinem tiefgefrorenen „am Fuße des Erzgebirge“ gelegenen Dorfes heraus lol


----------



## DbSam (14. Feb. 2021)

Ach was ...
Seitdem in der Zentrale die Posten neu ausgewürfelt wurden und meine Abteilung von CO Rinna geleitet wird, da darf ich nicht mal mehr bei schönem Wetter meine Runden drehen und muss mir hier zu Hause täglich das Genörgel vom Mann meiner Frau anhören, die alte Nappsülze ...


VG Carsten

PS:
... und außerdem ist bei Dir der Biernachschub immer so zäh.
Du steckst wahrscheinlich mit den Brauereien unter einer Decke und schüttest das kostbare Nass weg.


----------



## axel120470 (14. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... und außerdem ist bei Dir der Biernachschub immer so zäh.
> Du steckst wahrscheinlich mit den Brauereien unter einer Decke und schüttest das kostbare Nass weg.


Welches Bier? rofl


----------



## DbSam (14. Feb. 2021)

Siehste, genau das meine ich.


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du steckst wahrscheinlich mit den Brauereien unter einer Decke und schüttest das kostbare Nass weg.


Um mal deine Link zu zitieren: "Etwa 2000 bis 3000 Liter Altbier werde er entsorgen müssen"  Also in bestimmten Regionen wird ja nur dieses alte Zeugs getrunken, von daher sollte er eventuell über diese Geschäftslücke nachdenken und seinen Umsatz erhöhen.

Aber wer trinkt schon solch vergorrene Brühe, wenn er so ein herzhaftes warm und oder Kaltgetränk genießen kann wie einen 

Aber da fällt mir ein, hier geht es um den Spaziergang, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Und da war ich auch irgend wann einmal unterwegs.
                
Chronologisch leider verkehrt herum, aber es geht ja nicht ums Datum sondern ums Spazieren gehen.


----------



## samorai (22. Feb. 2021)

Heute in den frühen Morgen Stunden aufgenommen, der teilweise überschwemmte Auwald im Gegenlicht.
        
Da fühlen sich Wildschweine, Rehe jede Menge __ Wasservögel und sogar ein Biber Pudelwohl.


----------



## troll20 (22. Feb. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Da fühlen sich Wildschweine, Rehe jede Menge __ Wasservögel und sogar ein Biber Pudelwohl.


Und das Eis auf dem Wasser 
Mach wech, oder stell Bilder vom letzten Sommer rein.
Winter war jetzt genug


----------



## PeBo (22. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mach wech


Nee, nee — dass sind schon tolle Fotos. Besonders das erste ist von Motiv, Ausschnitt und Farbstimmung allererste Sahne!







Toll Ron, weiter so 


Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (22. Feb. 2021)

Is ja richtig @PeBo 
Aber richtig kalt sieht es trotzdem aus, und ich will wieder aus meiner Höhle raus.


----------



## axel120470 (22. Feb. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Toll Ron, weiter so


100% Zustimmung - vor allem weil man solch tolle Motive auch nicht an jeder Ecke findet. Ganz abgesehen von : Zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort und dem richtigen Auge fürs Motiv.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## samorai (23. Feb. 2021)

Oh, danke Jungs


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Chronologisch leider verkehrt herum, aber es geht ja nicht ums Datum sondern ums Spazieren gehen.



Wie sang schon Bela B?
"Bei uns zu Hause gehen alle rückwärts"
lol


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. Feb. 2021)

Wir waren heut im Wildpark Schorfheide mit den Enkelkindern spazieren.
Wenn ihr mal in der Nähe seit, ideal um mal abzuschalten.
Ist ein weitläufiges Gelände mit Tieren die hier leben, früher lebten und wieder leben.
Seht selbst.

                   
Und bekanntlich kann man bei uns in Brandenburg auch wieder Wölfe sehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Feb. 2021)

Hallo, 

letzten Sonntag habe ich am frühen Morgen einen kleinen Spaziergang durch meine Heimatstadt Miltenberg gemacht.

                  

wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. März 2021)

heute Mittag - späten Nachmittag hab ich auch mal einen 25km "Spaziergang" zum einlaufen für die nächsten Etappen auf dem Jakobsweg (auf dem Mosel-Camino soll es Ostern wieder weitergehen) gemacht

Foto 1: "Pollenschleudern" am heimatlichen Bachrand. Schwarzerlen in Vollblüte
Foto 2: auch Weidekätzchen sind am blühen
Foto 3: auf der Orchideenwiese in der Gemarkung herrscht noch Wnterschlaf
Foto 4: Bauernschrott im Wald entsorgt
Foto 5: Aussichtsturm auf dem Rimberg (auf dem Berg wurde in den 1990ern Reste eines ca. 3000 Jahre alten keltischen Oppidum nachgewießen und vom Turm aus sieht man bei klarem Wetter über die Wetterau bis nach Frankurt/Main)
Foto 6: die Muschel wollte mal Pause machen
Fotos 7 - 12: ehemalige Doppelburg Hohenfels, nach der Zerstörung durch den Enkel der heiligen Elisabeth 1293 und kapp 730 Jahre Zerfall net wirklich noch was erkennbar
Fotos 14 - 17: Infotafel zur Doppelburg
Foto 18: der Gipfel des Hohenfels, worauf dei Westburg stand wieder unten von der Lahn aus
Foto 19: Carlshütte - ehemaliges Hüttenwerk neben der B62 (auf dem Innenhof steht sogar noch der ehemalige "Hochofen")
Foto 20: Biedenkopf vorraus

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (4. Apr. 2021)

Kleinen Osterspaziergang bei herrlichem Wetter gemacht. 
                
Schönen Sonntag euch noch 

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (4. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Axel, müssen da Kräfte gewirkt haben - tolles Bild.  Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## axel120470 (4. Apr. 2021)

Danke Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2021)

mein letzter "Spaziergang" ist ja schon wieder ne Woche her

war dabei auch an der Rückseite vom 500 DM Schein (wenn den nach fast 20 Jahren verschwinden noch jemand kennt) und ner versoffenen Katz vorbeigekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Axel, müssen da Kräfte gewirkt haben - tolles Bild.  Viele Grüße, Willi



Hi Willi,

net das daß gleich wieder auf mich geschoben wird. Ich hab mich da net an das morsche Stämchen angelehnt

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (4. Apr. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> net das daß gleich wieder auf mich geschoben wird. Ich hab mich da net an das morsche Stämchen angelehnt
> 
> MfG Frank


Hi Frank, ich schätze mal der Sturm wars - oder doch ein Blitz?  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> und ner versoffenen Katz vorbeigekommen


Das war bestimmt Carsten sein Kälte-empfindlicher Stubentiger


----------



## axel120470 (11. Apr. 2021)

Bei „herrlichem“ Regenwetter mal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Also ich muss sagen, auch dieses Wetter hat was
Die Geräuschkulisse des fliesenden Wassers war teilweise echt beeindruckend.

VG Axel


----------



## axel120470 (11. Apr. 2021)

Irgendwie klappt das Entfernen von Bildern nicht


----------



## Knipser (7. Mai 2021)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Irgendwie klappt das Entfernen von Bildern nicht


Doppelte Bilder kriege ich auch nie entfernt - da muss es doch nen Trick geben, oder?  Vielleicht kennt ihn jemand. Willi


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2021)

Eh, Bearbeitung und weg drücken mit dem Korser.


----------



## Knipser (7. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Eh, Bearbeitung und weg drücken mit dem Korser.


Danke Ron


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2021)

Hi Willi,

wie Ron schon schrieb

unter in bearbeiten gehen,
dann erweiteter Editor anwählen
dort die nicht gewollten hochgeladenen Bilder löschen
und vor dem erneuten speichern dann aber auch unbedingt oben beim Text alles was mit Attach und Nr. gekennzeichnet ist ebenfalls entfernen um alles was unten bei den Bildern gelöscht wurde auch wirklich rauszuwerfen (sonst bleibt das was weg soll  als blaues geschreibsel stehen)

Mfg Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2021)

Hi Axel,

hab oben deine doppelten Bilder gerade mal rausgeworfen


----------



## axel120470 (7. Mai 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hab oben deine doppelten Bilder gerade mal rausgeworfen


Du bist der beste


----------



## Micha0815 (13. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen,

gestern war ich mit meiner kleine Tochter spazieren,  sie mit dem Fahrrad. Beim Teich vom Angelverein haben wir einige Schwalben gesehen und mir ist eine gute Zeitlupe Aufnahme gelungen wie ich finde. Die möchte ich gerne mit euch teilen.
Anbei der Link





_View: https://youtu.be/UxVYV0hUZus_


Viele Grüße und einen schönen Feiertag.
Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Mai 2021)

Ich habe wieder mal ein bisschen gesammelt, da ich unter seniler Bettflucht leide sind die meisten Bilder frühmorgens oder zumindest vormittags entstanden.


----------



## DbSam (18. Mai 2021)

Wirklich schöne Bilder dabei ... like

VG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (18. Mai 2021)

Sehr sehr schön like


----------



## PeBo (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Roland, besonders die Bilder mit dem Frühnebel finde ich sehr schön. Diese Morgenstimmung kommt da richtig gut rüber. 
Du wohnst aber auch an einer richtig schönen Ecke Deutschlands!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Mai 2021)

war ja am BrückentagWE auch wieder auf den Jakobsweg unterwech, auch wenn Frank deswegen nun krank daheim rumhängen muß

was dabei ja auch an der am längsten dauernden Gebäudebau Deutschlands vorbeigekommen, dagegen war der BER ja echt ein Schnellbau, die Porta Nigra wartet nun seit über 1600 Jahren auf ihre Vollendung

am Trierer Dom

und dem restaurierten Tempelbezirk an der ersten Raststätte (Tawern) an der ehemaligen Römerstraße Trier - Metz vorbeigekommmen (Merkur hätte sich aber bei den Temperaturen an dem Tag aber ruhig was überwerfen können

die Grenze nach Frankreich bei Perl ist unten im Tal im Tal, die Kühltürme gehören schon zum AKW Cattenom


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Mai 2021)

Moin,
ich war heut mal mit dem Rad am Finowkanal unterwegs.
   

Anschließend ging es zu `ner alten Kiesgrube.
 
Die entwickelt sich immer mehr zum Touri-Magneten.
Früher war man hier ungestört, dass ist kaum noch möglich.
Es sei den Großstädtern gegönnt.
Aber wenigstens ihre Kippen könnten sie wieder mitnehmen.
 
Nun ja, die Blindschleiche stört`s nicht.

Und hier noch ein Bild das bei mir Erinnerungen weckt.
 
Das war vor vielen Jahren mein Schulweg.
10 Jahre, jeden Tag 5km durch das heutige Naturschutzgebiet
 
und entlang des Kanals.
Der asphaltierte Radweg war früher ein 20cm breiter Pfad.
Schöne alte Zeit.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Aug. 2021)

gestern war ich auch mal wieder per Pedes unterwegs, diesmal aber 30km nur in der heimischen Ecke (mit dem Jakobsweg in Deutschland bin ich ja nach >400km fertig, und das Radfahren die nächsten 850km Schengen/le Puy wird bei dem Suddelwetter dieses Jahr nix mehr)

1. eine ehemalige Siedlung nur ca. 2 Km von Wohnhaus entfernt auf der Höhe

2. net weit dahinter der ehemalige Richtplatz vom Nachbarort im Lahntal, einen kleinen Galgen haben sie da letztes Jahr auch wieder aufgestellt

3-7. Infos zum ehemaligen Zisterzenserinnen-Kloster Calandra (Caldern) von dem aber nur noch die ehemalige Klosterkirche erhalten ist

8. die nächste verschwundene Siedlung auf der anderen Lahnseite von Caldern

9. Ausblick in Richtung Lahn vom Waldrand am Wollenberg

10. noch schönes Wetter über Wetter

11 - 12. ein Rest der einstigen, herzförmigen Stadmauer Wetters und der mittelalterlicher Stadtplan

13. Rückblick von Weg zum Burgwald nach Wetter

14. Burgruine Mellnau am Rande des Burgwaldes

15. und noch ein Hinweis auf ein verschwundenes Dorf

16. hier im benachbarten Burgwald werden schon seit Jahren die Fichten nach und nach entfernt (auch schon vor den Borkenkäfern) um wieder einem wildwachsenden Laubwald Platz zu machen. Auch werden ehemals trockengelegte Moorecken nach Räumung wieder vernässt (wird hier sicher auch wieder gemacht). Der Burgwald hat auch so schon die größten Moorflächen in Mitteldeutschland zu bieten

17 - 18 das einstige Südtor der Kesterburg (heute als Christenberg bekannt). Von 700 - 850 befand sich hier eine wichtige Befestigungsanlage der Franken im Grenzgebiet von fränkischen und sächsischen Siedlungsgebiet von der aus Karl der Große mehrfach zu Feldzügen gegen die Sachsen aufbrach (eine der Schlachten fand nur knapp 15km Luftlinie entfernt bei Battenberg statt)

19. das ehemalige Festungsplateau auf dem sich heute nur noch eine Kirche und Friedhof befindet. Der Christenberg wurde schon seit rund 3000 Jahren als Befestigungs und Siedlungsraum genutzt. Vor dem Einwandern der frühen Germanen um 500 v. Chr. aus Osteuropa siedelten hier im Burgwald Kelten von denen noch im Osten vor der ehemaligen Mauer der Frankenfestung  Ringwallüberreste zu sehen sind. Auch auf anderen Gipfeln im Burgwald sind noch keltische Ringwälle nachweisbar. Daher kommt auch der Name Burgwald. 721 soll auch Bonifatius bei seiner Missionierungstour durchs heutige Hessen über den Christenberg gekommen sein (und dabei auch einen Fußabdruck im Sandstein hinterlassen  haben)


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Sep. 2021)

Spaziergang in Österreich

     

Grüße aus dem Urlaub!


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Nov. 2022)

geht wohl keiner mehr spazieren, eigentlich schade!


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Nov. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> geht wohl keiner mehr spazieren, eigentlich schade!


Doooch, ich 
Am letzten Samstag hab ich laut Handy 17000 Schritte durch den Park Sanssouci
getutet.


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Nov. 2022)

Die Bilder oben und hier sind alle aus diesem Jahr und aus der Umgebung meines Wohnorts


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Nov. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die Bilder oben und hier sind alle aus diesem Jahr und aus der Umgebung meines Wohnorts
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 265543Anhang anzeigen 265544Anhang anzeigen 265545Anhang anzeigen 265546Anhang anzeigen 265547Anhang anzeigen 265548Anhang anzeigen 265549Anhang anzeigen 265550Anhang anzeigen 265551Anhang anzeigen 265552Anhang anzeigen 265553Anhang anzeigen 265554Anhang anzeigen 265555Anhang anzeigen 265556Anhang anzeigen 265557Anhang anzeigen 265558Anhang anzeigen 265559Anhang anzeigen 265560Anhang anzeigen 265561Anhang anzeigen 265562


Hi Roland,

ich wollt schon sagen: "Hä, Schnee und Frühjahrsblüte und Herbstlaub gleichzeitig"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Nov. 2022)

dieses Jahr war ich entgegen der einstigen Planung nur im Mai mal etwas auf dem Jakobsweg unterwegs (von Perl/Schengen über Metz bis kurz vor Toul).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Nov. 2022)

ab Dieulouard gehts dann im nächsten Mai nächste weiter und dann aber "durchgehend" bis le Puy en Velay - hätte mich dieses schöne warme trockene Jahr net von Muttern abhalten sollen weiter zu laufen, hoffentlich wird das nächste genauso und net wieder so schlecht wie 2021

zumindest bin ich im September schon mal die kommende Strecke per Bus abgefahren um zu schauen ob es irgendwo Probleme für kranke Leute geben könnte. Anbei schon mal ein paar Bilder wo ich dann auch noch zu Fuß vorbeikommen werde wenn Mann rund 5 Wochen am Stück wandern geht

1. Kathedrale in Toul
2. Taufkirche von Jeanne d Arc in Domremy la Pucelle
3. Geburtshaus selbiger
4. Cluny - die letzten Reste der einstmals größten Kirche - vorm Bau des Petersdomes - der Christenheit, wurde bis auf diese Reste nach der Revolution abgerissen
5. einige km hinter Cluny wird es 3 Tage ordentlich bergig werden bei Übergang vom Saone/Rhonetal rüber zur Loire (hier am Col de la Crie)
6. Blick von letzten Ort (Cergny) in den Bergen auf das Loiretal - hinten am Horizont schon die nächsten kräftigen Höhenzüge in Sicht wo man dann in ein paar Tagen drüber muß
6 Abtei Pommiers
7. Abtei Mont Verdun
8. das größte aller Muschelsymbole in Marols wo man auf dem Anstieg aus dem Loiretal drüber läuft
9. Blick von Montarcher (mit knapp 1200m der höchste Punkt auf dem Weg nach le Puy de Velay) in Richtung le Puy - die Berge im Hintergrund sind schon Vulkane der Avergne an deren Fuß le Puy liegt
10. wenn man den Blick hat steht Mann nächstes Jahr auf der letzten Höhe und ist fast am Ziel. Le Puy im Abendrot

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (6. Nov. 2022)

Der Winter kommt näher.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Nov. 2022)

hm seltsam,

jedes mal liegen die Bilder in Beitrag95 auf ganz anderen Postitionen

@Patrik: kannste den weißen Scheiß   auf den Bergen net weglöschen. Der Anblick macht mich wieder schwer depressiv

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (9. Nov. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> @Patrik: kannste den weißen Scheiß  auf den Bergen net weglöschen. Der Anblick macht mich wieder schwer depressiv



@Knoblauchkröte  Ok..  ist gewischt. Ist jetzt mehr rechts.


----------



## PeBo (9. Nov. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hm seltsam,
> jedes mal liegen die Bilder in Beitrag95 auf ganz anderen Postitionen


Hallo Frank,
besser ist es, die Fotos direkt als Vorschaubilder im Beitrag passend zum Text einzufügen. Erstens bleibt dann natürlich die Reihenfolge erhalten und es ist einfacher zu lesen, wenn das Bild passend zum Text im Beitrag erscheint. 

Dazu einfach die Fotos hochladen, dann die passende Stelle im Text anwählen und dann beim Foto unten auf „Einfügen“ und dann auf „Vorschaubild“ gehen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Geisy (11. Nov. 2022)

Wenn man mal am Abgrund steht und einen Schritt weiter geht.
 
 
Das war dieses Jahr in Kroatien am Meer.


----------



## PeBo (17. Dez. 2022)

Spaziergang vor Sonnenaufgang bei minus zehn Grad:
 

 

 

 

Jetzt kommt die Sonne langsam zum Vorschein:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Spaziergang vor Sonnenaufgang bei minus zehn Grad:


So aus der warmen Höhle betrachtet, sieht das doch ganz schön aus. Aber wer geht freiwillig bei solchen Temperaturen raus?


----------



## axel120470 (17. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber wer geht freiwillig bei solchen Temperaturen raus?


Das frage ich mich auch. 
In der Höhle, bei angenehmen 26,8°C ist es doch viel schöner.  
Und durch den Höhleneingang kann man die Schönheiten des frostigen Winters ja auch viel besser genießen.

Und außerdem, hat mal irgendjemand den Schuldigen für dieses Vollfrostidawetter gesehen?

Wenn ich den erwische , dann 

VG Axel


----------



## Turbo (17. Dez. 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> In der Höhle, bei angenehmen 26,8°C ist es doch viel schöner.



Kommen bei euch bei solchen Aussagen nicht gleich die Energie und Stromspar-Gurus und hämmern an die Türe?
Habe den Eindruck, bei uns sind nach aussen alle am Energiesparen wie wild. 
Wer die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung oder Firmentafel Beleuchtung anwirft, wird schief angeguckt. 
Will keinen Klimakleber im Korridor klebend haben.


----------



## axel120470 (17. Dez. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Kommen bei euch bei solchen Aussagen nicht gleich die Energie und Stromspar-Gurus und hämmern an die Türe?


Bei uns am Dorf ist das „noch“ nicht so schlimm. Außerdem habe ich eine sehr gut gedämmte Höhle. Da brauche ich nicht viel Energie um auf solche Temperaturen zu kommen.
Und mein Stomverbrauch für die Heizung ist sogar etwas weniger als in den Vorjahren.

Die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung habe ich aber dieses Jahr auch nicht installiert.


----------



## PeBo (17. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber wer geht freiwillig bei solchen Temperaturen raus?


Seit ungefähr zwei Wochen gehe ich jeden Morgen vor der Arbeit mit meiner Frau eine große Runde durch den Wald. Dabei gehen wir meistens auch ein Stück am Limes entlang, der in rund einem Kilometer Entfernung von unserem Haus noch sehr gut erkennbar ist. Nach anfänglicher Überwindung macht es mir inzwischen sogar Spaß. Hätte ich mir vorher auch kaum vorstellen können.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> In der Höhle, bei angenehmen 26,8°C


So wenig? Sitzen bei euch die Vollfrostidas etwa auf der Heizung?



Turbo schrieb:


> Kommen bei euch bei solchen Aussagen nicht gleich die Energie und Stromspar-Gurus und hämmern an die Türe?


Na klar. Was meinst wie ich hier heizen tue   
Dazu noch das anzapfen der unterirdischen Quelle aus Magma.....
Und wenn es ganz heikel wird haben wir ja in Berlin noch viele unfähige und bestechliche Politiker


----------



## axel120470 (17. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> So wenig? Sitzen bei euch die Vollfrostidas etwa auf der Heizung?


Natürlich nicht René. Die sollen mal schön draußen bleiben.


troll20 schrieb:


> Dazu noch das anzapfen der unterirdischen Quelle aus Magma.....
> Und wenn es ganz heikel wird haben wir ja in Berlin noch viele unfähige und bestechliche Politiker


Volle Zustimmung. Vor allem zum letzten Satz


----------



## Turbo (17. Dez. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wenn es ganz heikel wird haben wir ja in Berlin noch viele unfähige und bestechliche Politiker


Bin überzeugt, das wir von denen auch einige haben.


(Hüstel…. Nein…. Ich schreib jetzt nicht was ich hätte schreiben wollen.  Sonst kommen die Admins und Moderatoren und schimpfen wieder mit mir).


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Dez. 2022)

Auch von dieser Woche


----------



## Biko (17. Dez. 2022)

@trampelkraut traumhafte Fotos!


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2022)

Beim @trampelkraut Roland werden sogar die Strohballen warm zugedeckt. Wie süß. Das sollten die Politiker mal bei den Obdachlosen machen....


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Dez. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> @trampelkraut traumhafte Fotos!





troll20 schrieb:


> Beim @trampelkraut Roland werden sogar die Strohballen warm zugedeckt. Wie süß. Das sollten die Politiker mal bei den Obdachlosen machen....


Es freut mich wenn die Bilder gefallen, ich muss nur immer den inneren Schweinehund überwinden um bei Minusgraden rauszugehen.

wünsche allen einen schönen 4. Advent.


----------



## Turbo (18. Dez. 2022)

Abendspaziergang.


----------



## PeBo (18. Dez. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Abendspaziergang


Dafür war ich bei unter minus 11 Grad auf unserer Morgenrunde unterwegs, etwas später als Wochentags. Deshalb hat sich auch an manchen Standorten bereits die Sonne gezeigt:
 
 
 

Auch unser weihnachtliches Gesteck vor dem Hauseingang sah wie „gezuckert“ aus:
 

Einen schönen vierten Advent euch allen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## moritz_hauser (19. Dez. 2022)

Wow, tolle Bilder. Sehr eindrucksvoll.


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Es freut mich wenn die Bilder gefallen, ich muss nur immer den inneren Schweinehund überwinden um bei Minusgraden rauszugehen.
> 
> wünsche allen einen schönen 4. Advent.


Ja Roland, geht wohl vielen so mir auch, schuld sind einfach die aber doch so bequem  Muskelschwund - Generatoren  Willi


----------



## Turbo (19. Dez. 2022)

Spaziergang für Faule. 
Fotos vom Sitzplatz aus gemacht.
 
 
Heute Abend im Abstand von fünf Minuten fotografiert.


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Spaziergang für Faule.
> Fotos vom Sitzplatz aus gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 266387
> Anhang anzeigen 266388
> Heute Abend im Abstand von fünf Minuten fotografiert.


Patrik, einige Gebilde bei Dir am Himmel könnten von Raketenstarts oder von Flugzeugen herrührende
Kondensstreifen die in Wolkenturbolenzen geraten sind sein oder -  sind die Bilder in der Ukraine gemacht worden? Willi


----------



## Turbo (19. Dez. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> sind die Bilder in der Ukraine gemacht worden?


Tja Willi,
Für Bombenstimmung Fotos muss man nicht zwingend in die Ukraine fahren.


----------

